# Living in the middle east



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Life takes you places. You learn your way around. Sometimes you learn life lessons that lead you to a choice of being armed all the time.
After a couple decades in the military I retired and started a new career. 

Walked out the door to start my day. Observe vehicle as you approach. Any signs of tampering? Nope nobody booby trapped the vehicle today. Head down the road, stop and wait for the men on their way to morning prayers. Telling myself not to stare at the Mosque (because they don't like it). Drove to the meeting area where we switch to a cab. No room to park where we are going today, so a cab is easier. Walk up to the cab ready to answer the drivers questions. He asks if you are transporting any pork, alcohol or...."against sharia law". Answer yes to any of the above questions and no ride. No ride is not an option, to dangerous. Weaving through the people in the street, not getting spit at by the women in their Burkas. The kids with them trying to reach in your pocket, all the regular daily stuff. Even if we had to walk you have to go way out of your way not to pass through their neighborhoods, because you are not welcome. The Somali elders want things to get better but progress is slow. There are a lot of good people among the refugees, but there's the bad element also. The teams are making arrests every month. The disillusioned young men try to join Al Shabab or ISIL. The government keeps relocating more and more of the scared and helpless Somali's to this area. Their war torn homeland has no functioning government. The government and military still at large are corrupt and brutal. So by the tens of thousands they are relocated here. Come visit me in the Land of 10.000 Somalis, Minneapolis, Minnesota.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

And here all this time, I thought Minneapolis was a destination vacation spot. :watching:


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

:smt028 I'll be calling for a refund on my plane tickets....Spring Break will be relocated.
Does not sound like a friendly neighborhood.....


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't "sharia law" very well.

Every where I go in the USA I will be an American .


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry, brother. You need a change of geography. And MN needs to grow a pair.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bg18566:


> Come visit me. I live and work in Minneapolis Minnesota.


Very Good! I think I'll stay in Arizona or any other place in the Great American Southwest.


----------



## BeirutMarine83 (Mar 3, 2015)

What a travesty. Having actually lived in the Mid East as a U.S. Marine Embassy guard - yes, I actually lived in Beirut from April 1983 to July 1984, spanning the bombing of our U.S. Embassy (April '83 - 63 KIA) to the bombing of the USMC barracks (October '83 - 241 KIA) to the complete evacuation (February 1984) of all "none essential personal" of our Embassy, other friendly Western diplomatic missions to NGO's and any Western civilian that wanted to escape the complete diplomatic & societal breakdown of Beirut. Having said all of this... to read "Living in the middle east" by bg18566 really saddens the hell out of me. The thought of living in that societal norm in America is JUST NOT RIGHT. We should not ALLOW that, PERIOD. I get that America is a Nation of immigrants - but this Nation of immigrants is based on personal freedoms NOT Sharia law. I've followed what is happening in Minneapolis, MN and also in Detroit/Dearborn, MI over the years...those locations are becoming more and more radicalized and a hot-spot for jihadist growth. When will enough be enough? After more innocent bloodshed (remember the Boston Marathon bombing?)... Really, when then???


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

U


bg18566 said:


> Life takes you places. You learn your way around. Sometimes you learn life lessons that lead you to a choice of being armed all the time.
> After a couple decades in the military I retired and started a new career.
> 
> Walked out the door to start my work day. Observe vehicle as you approach. Any signs of tampering? Nope nobody booby trapped the vehicle today. Head down the road, stop and wait for the men on their way to morning prayers. Telling myself not to stare at the Mosque (because they don't like it). Drove to the meeting area where we switch to a cab. No room to park where we are going today, so a cab is easier. Walk up to the cab ready to answer the drivers questions. He asks if you are transporting any pork, alcohol or...."against sharia law". Answer yes to any of the above questions and no ride. No ride is not an option, to dangerous. Weaving through the people in the street, not getting spit at by the women in their Burkas. The kids with them trying to reach in your pocket, all the regular daily stuff. Even if we had to walk you have to go way out of your way not to pass through their neighborhoods, because you are not welcome. The Somali elders want things to get better but progress is slow. There are a lot of good people among the refugees, but there's the bad element also. The teams are making arrests every month. The disillusioned young men try to join Al Shabab or ISIL. The government keeps relocating more and more of the scared and helpless Somali's to this area. Their war torn homeland has no functioning government. The government and military still at large are corrupt and brutal. So by the tens of thousands they are relocated here. Come visit me. I live and work in Minneapolis Minnesota.


Sounds terrible, I've read a little about the situation , not good.

MAYOR put on a head scarf herself to show support of the Muslims law, oh boy!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BeirutMarine83:
First of all, Thank you for your service! Second, please come to Arizona, one of the last bastions of freedom.


----------



## DLeeHarley01 (Mar 30, 2015)

Or Idaho my friend! That won't be happening here, I guarantee that!


----------



## gunfun (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but the government is already shipping Somalis to Boise. Idaho is a nice state and one of the last refuges from the insanity of the rest of the country. That makes the government nervous and will do everything they can to introduce their version of 'diversity'.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

gunfun said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but the government is already shipping Somalis to Boise. Idaho is a nice state and one of the last refuges from the insanity of the rest of the country. That makes the government nervous and will do everything they can to introduce their version of 'diversity'.


Unfortunately this is probably more true than we think!!
This government DOES NOT want any areas where there is not turmoil!! It defeats their whole plan of: "Divide and Conquer"!!
I am totally convinced that the government wants to fragment every corner of this country, and force a civil war!
I have not found one piece of evidence that this is not their plan!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MoMan:


> This government DOES NOT want any areas where there is not turmoil!! It defeats their whole plan of: "Divide and Conquer"!!


I think you're on to something.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife has family all over in Montana. Each and every time we go there to visit, it's like a breath of really fresh air. 

I lived there when we got married, for about four years. Weather can be a little off the chart at times, but other than that, it was time well spent.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:
Montana? What's wrong with Arizona? It's a little warmer here, the sun is out just about everyday (except for this weekend) the desert is spectacular and we have some of the most lenient gun laws in the country. No place else I'd rather be.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> Montana? What's wrong with Arizona? It's a little warmer here, the sun is out just about everyday (except for this weekend) the desert is spectacular and we have some of the most lenient gun laws in the country. No place else I'd rather be.


Arizona is fine. No real issues that bother us. Chances are we will be here until it's too late (too old) to leave.

But, there's just something about Montana that let's you let your hair down, be at ease among others, and take slower breaths. It's a mindset that allows you to relax and slow down. I'm not saying that I'd want to deal with the winters there all my life, but it's a bunch of other stuff that makes up for the cold.......and it can get cold there.

Anyways, I do look forward to making trips there and to WA. We have family in both. My father is getting older and I'm going to try and talk him into moving to AZ., so that we can keep a closer eye on him. We have an assisted-living facility only two miles from our house. We've taken numerous tours of it and spoken to many of the staff. It's very nice and would serve him well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Arizona is fine. No real issues that bother us. Chances are we will be here until it's too late (too old) to leave.
> 
> But, there's just something about Montana that let's you let your hair down, be at ease among others, and take slower breaths. It's a mindset that allows you to relax and slow down. I'm not saying that I'd want to deal with the winters there all my life, but it's a bunch of other stuff that makes up for the cold.......and it can get cold there.
> 
> Anyways, I do look forward to making trips there and to WA. We have family in both. My father is getting older and I'm going to try and talk him into moving to AZ., so that we can keep a closer eye on him. We have an assisted-living facility only two miles from our house. We've taken numerous tours of it and spoken to many of the staff. It's very nice and would serve him well.


{{But, there's just something about Montana that let's you let your hair down, be at ease among others, and take slower breaths. It's a mindset that allows you to relax and slow down. I'm not saying that I'd want to deal with the winters there all my life, but it's a bunch of other stuff that makes up for the cold.......and it can get cold there.}}

I know just what you mean.

:smt115


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was born in Idaho, and raised in the PNW. It really is a great part of the USA. I do miss it from time to time. I'd like to think that someday we will move back to it and settle in for the long run.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I can relate to this. When I read my sisters letters and e-mails that is exactly how it is now in Munich Germany too.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

The Somalis are taking up residence in a couple of the larger cities here too......
The state government is opening their arms and welcoming them, not so with some of the citizens.
Trouble has already manifested in these communities, and surrounding areas.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> I was born in Idaho, and raised in the PNW. It really is a great part of the USA. I do miss it from time to time. I'd like to think that someday we will move back to it and settle in for the long run.


My cousin was stationed in Montana for a time, near or at Great Falls? He was part of NORAD. My parents went out there to visit on one of their cross country trips. Said it was beautiful. I've never been there myself. I don't think I could tolerate the winter. The Sonoran Desert is more of my thing, it's the iconic Arizona a strange and mysterious place indeed. Amazing that anything can survive out there.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> My cousin was stationed in Montana for a time, near or at Great Falls? He was part of NORAD. My parents went out there to visit on one of their cross country trips. Said it was beautiful. I've never been there myself. I don't think I could tolerate the winter. The Sonoran Desert is more of my thing, it's the iconic Arizona a strange and mysterious place indeed. Amazing that anything can survive out there.


When you get a chance, visit Montana and make a real attempt to get to know the people. Talk to them and listen. Lots and lots of free-minded / willed people living there.

The small towns are even more interesting than the larger ones are. Not a good time to visit in winter obviously, but anytime else is good.

As far as temp extremes go, I'm kind of hard-wired for cool or cold climes. I do well in them, more so than hot climes. My wife is just the opposite. I remember temps of 45 below when living there, and she was just miserable. I kind of had a grin on my face.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:
The coldest I've ever been in was 13 below in Vermont, you couldn't breath. Couldn't imagine what 45 below would be like. The hottest was 118 in Wikieup one August, but it's a dry heat. Yeah, right! Couldn't breath either and I've never smoked. I've been to 21 different states, all by rail but never in the deep south or northwest. May have to check out Montana someday.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> The coldest I've ever been in was 13 below in Vermont, you couldn't breath. Couldn't imagine what 45 below would be like. The hottest was 118 in Wikieup one August, but it's a dry heat. Yeah, right! Couldn't breath either and I've never smoked. I've been to 21 different states, all by rail but never in the deep south or northwest. May have to check out Montana someday.


I've seen a high of 123 degrees and a low of 52 below. I handled the cold better than I did the heat.


----------

